# Socionics



## passionista (Aug 23, 2012)

What the hell is socionics?!


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Introduction to Socionics


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

passionista said:


> What the hell is socionics?!


it is an axial zebra


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

Jungian typology extended with 8-function model and intertype relations theory. Look at wikisocion.


----------

